# Limiter la bande passante de nsurlsessiond



## Farnots (21 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Je penses que vous connaissez le petit processus intitulé _*nsurlsessiond*_ qui gère toute la synchonisation icloud drive (photos, docs, password....).
Un peu plus d'info sur le forum officiel 

Cependant je cherche à limiter son impact sur ma bande passante, car sur les 1Mo/s dont je dispose pour ma connexion, elle en prend 90% pour ne rien télécharger (tout est déjà à jour).






_Après seulement 20min suite à un reboot_​
J'ai essayé la méthode proposé en lien de l'article par le biais du script :

```
launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.nsurlstoraged.plist
launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.nsurlsessiond.plist
sudo launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.nsurlsessiond.plist
sudo launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.nsurlstoraged.plist
```

Ce script est pour ainsi dire très efficace dans le genre puisqu'il va annuler toute synchronisation avec iCloud.... et même vos mots de passe et sessions safari ce qui est tout de même assez embêtant lorsqu'on utilise Safari comme navigateur par d"faut.


Le point où je souhaite avoir votre aide est si vous connaissez un moyen de limiter la vitesse de télécharger d'un processus pour éviter qu'il ne me pique toute ma bande passante.
De plus, est il possible de savoir précisément ce qu'il téléchargement. Car dans mon cas ma bibliothèque photos est à jour, de même pour mes documents donc je doute qu'il mette toute une journée pour télécharger mes mots de passe safari 

En vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2016)

Savoir ce qu'il télécharge ne sera pas facile, vu que c'est un processus propriétaire d'Apple.
Quant à limiter la bande passante qu'il prend, c'est peut-être possible en étudiant de près la documentation du pare-feu, *packet filter*, qui sait faire ce genre de choses. Mais ce n'est pas forcément facile non plus.


----------



## Farnots (22 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Quant à limiter la bande passante qu'il prend, c'est peut-être possible en étudiant de près la documentation du pare-feu, *packet filter*, qui sait faire ce genre de choses. Mais ce n'est pas forcément facile non plus.



Ah oui effectivement il faut une bonne connaissance dans le _shell_ de OS X. Mais merci je chercherais à voir si un petit script n'est pas pas possible à créer à partir de ça. Mais après nsurlsessiond se connectant à 4 serveurs il est difficile de savoir lequel correspond à quel fonction du processus.




Sinon j'ai découvert la petite application Little Snitch qui va permettre de créer des pares feu sur des connexion. L'avantage de cette solution est que l'on peut bloquer les connexions de _nsurlsessiond_ et étant donnée que l'on ne coupe pas le processus on garde encore les sessions et mdp sur safari. Juste la synchro est bloqué.




​Cependant pas possible de garde cette fameuse synchronisation en limitant juste son débit. Il va falloir donc que je creuse du côté du script comme tu me l'a conseillé.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir à tous!
Je relance le sujet!!
nsurlsessiond me bouffe toute la bande passante ( déjà que je n'en ai pas beaucoup!)
Je souhaite garder iCloud, la photothèque est a jour, spotlight est désactivé, je ne vois pas ce qu'il d'autre à synchroniser! en attendant je suis bloqué!
Quelqu'un a une autre solution simple???


----------



## Farnots (7 Avril 2017)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> Je relance le sujet!!
> nsurlsessiond me bouffe toute la bande passante ( déjà que je n'en ai pas beaucoup!)
> Je souhaite garder iCloud, la photothèque est a jour, spotlight est désactivé, je ne vois pas ce qu'il d'autre à synchroniser! en attendant je suis bloqué!
> Quelqu'un a une autre solution simple???




Bonjour la seul solution est d'utiliser toutes les fonctions dont on a parlé avant soit par le biais du script soit par Little Snitch ! Ayant une meilleure connexion maintenant je n'ai plus trop ce problème.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Avril 2017)

Farnots a dit:


> Bonjour la seul solution est d'utiliser toutes les fonctions dont on a parlé avant soit par le biais du script soit par Little Snitch ! Ayant une meilleure connexion maintenant je n'ai plus trop ce problème.


ok merci !!! je vais essayer avec un autreFAI, j'aurais peut être une meilleure bande passante!


----------



## Farnots (19 Avril 2017)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> ok merci !!! je vais essayer avec un autreFAI, j'aurais peut être une meilleure bande passante!



Salut je reviens vers toi car j'ai eu a nouveau le problème avec ce _nsurlsessiond_ lors de mes vacances !

Du coup je me suis fait *un petit script* qui va tout simplement supprimer _nsurlsessiond_ et l'empêcher de te bouffer toute ta bande passante. Tu n'as pas tes autres éléments qui seront synchroniser (notes, calendrier...)  mais ça permet de le bloquer juste un certain temps (ex : pendant que tu regarde un film )  et de le ré-activier sans devoir redémarrer ton ordinateur.
Bref j'ai mis mon script sur GitHub donc si tu veux le récupérer, n'hésite pas !

Lien Github : https://github.com/farnots/StopNsurlsessiond







Passe une bonne fin de soirée !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Avril 2017)

Farnots a dit:


> Salut je reviens vers toi car j'ai eu a nouveau le problème avec ce _nsurlsessiond_ lors de mes vacances !
> 
> Du coup je me suis fait *un petit script* qui va tout simplement supprimer _nsurlsessiond_ et l'empêcher de te bouffer toute ta bande passante. Tu n'as pas tes autres éléments qui seront synchroniser (notes, calendrier...)  mais ça permet de le bloquer juste un certain temps (ex : pendant que tu regarde un film )  et de le ré-activier sans devoir redémarrer ton ordinateur.
> Bref j'ai mis mon script sur GitHub donc si tu veux le récupérer, n'hésite pas !
> ...


Excellent l´ami !!! je te remercie!
Je termine mes vacances au soleil et je m´en occupe! ;-)
A+


----------



## Farnots (19 Avril 2017)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Excellent l´ami !!! je te remercie!
> Je termine mes vacances au soleil et je m´en occupe! ;-)
> A+




Haha t'inquiète c'est aussi parce que je suis en vacances avec un réseau très limité que je me suis fait ce script ^^ 
Difficile de continuer à regarder Plex dans ces conditions


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Avril 2017)

Farnots a dit:


> Haha t'inquiète c'est aussi parce que je suis en vacances avec un réseau très limité que je me suis fait ce script ^^
> Difficile de continuer à regarder Plex dans ces conditions


Bon ben le script marche bien... je n'ai pas la même présentation mais nsurlsession se fait dégommer a chaque fois qu'il pointe le bout de son nez...
Merci encore a toi Farnots


----------



## Farnots (24 Avril 2017)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Bon ben le script marche bien... je n'ai pas la même présentation mais nsurlsession se fait dégommer a chaque fois qu'il pointe le bout de son nez...
> Merci encore a toi Farnots



Oui c'est normal pour la présentation j'ai uploadé un peu l'interface en ajoutant un mode verbose (./StopNsurl.sh -v ) pour éviter de remplir le terminal de base, mais le coeur du script ne change pas du tout.

Heureux que ça t'ai servi


----------



## MrVJulien (13 Novembre 2017)

Farnots a dit:


> Oui c'est normal pour la présentation j'ai uploadé un peu l'interface en ajoutant un mode verbose (./StopNsurl.sh -v ) pour éviter de remplir le terminal de base, mais le coeur du script ne change pas du tout.
> 
> Heureux que ça t'ai servi



Salut Lucas,

J'ai téléchargé ton script, c'est un formidable outil !

J'utilise souvent le partage de connexion depuis mon iphone et je ne comprenais pas comment j'avais pu exploser mon forfait data de 40 Go, maintenant, j'ai compris, et ça ne se reproduira plus 

Vraiment très très utile !

Un grand merci à toi !!!


----------



## emynona (3 Février 2019)

Bonsoir, je viens de remarquer que ce fumeux "nsurlsessiond" me bouffait aussi la bande passante, j'ai exécuté votre script qui est très efficace mais doit-on laisser tourner le terminal en boucle si on ne souhaite plus avoir ce problème ou y a-t-il un moyen de faire en sorte que ça se passe en arrière plan ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Février 2019)

emynona a dit:


> Bonsoir, je viens de remarquer que ce fumeux "nsurlsessiond" me bouffait aussi la bande passante, j'ai exécuté votre script qui est très efficace mais doit-on laisser tourner le terminal en boucle si on ne souhaite plus avoir ce problème ou y a-t-il un moyen de faire en sorte que ça se passe en arrière plan ?



Pour info, le problème est lie à la synchro des bureaux... donc pour éviter tout pb, décoche la synchro des bureau et tu n’auras plus besoin du patch...


----------



## standelap (1 Avril 2020)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Pour info, le problème est lie à la synchro des bureaux... donc pour éviter tout pb, décoche la synchro des bureau et tu n’auras plus besoin du patch...


Bonjour, Je ne comprends pas bien ce que signifie la "synchro des bureaux" ? Je décoche où ?


----------

